

Enter Sprint 4G App Challenge - bherms
http://appchallenge.sprint.com/

======
byoung2
Given that 4G isn't available in most areas, any app that you write would have
to be able to gracefully fall back to 3G. And if it has to work on 3G, doesn't
that defeat the purpose of writing a 4G app?

